# hotel convenzionato



## silviap

hello!
 i cannot find a suitable translation for 
"hotel convenzionati".
how can I translate it? 
It's for a summary, so I can not use a lot of words.
thanks,
silvia


----------



## fran06

Oxford Paravia dice : [prezzi, tariffe ] agreed; (che ha una convenzione) [negozio, ristorante ] that has an agreement.


----------



## silviap

Oxford Paravia dice : [prezzi, tariffe ] agreed; (che ha una convenzione) [negozio, ristorante ] that has an agreement.

quindi come posso fare?!?!

Hotels that have an agreement?!?!
too long!

Hotels agreed!?!? no sense...

forse meglio solo hotels!?!?


----------



## fran06

silviap said:


> quindi come posso fare?!?!
> 
> Hotels that have an agreement?!?!
> too long!
> 
> Hotels agreed!?!? no sense...


 
Io direi:
Agreed hotels.

Ma aspetta conferma o smentita


----------



## m*an

Se la questione riguarda Hotel convenzionati a scopo aziendale, allora direi
Corporate / under agreement hotels 

Gli altri suggerimenti (scusate) non hanno senso.


----------



## TimLA

Non so se, forse, sarebbe:

contracted hotels.....?

Per esempio, il governo d'Italia ha un contratto con "Sheraton", e quando viaggiano le impiegate a un posto a Venezia (esem), loro usano il Sheraton???


----------



## silviap

maybe a little be of context can be useful:
it's referred to hotels that have special prices for a sporting manifestation because they have a special agreement with organizer.
grazie a tutti per i suggerimenti!!!
ma che dite quindi corporate hotels?!



TimLA said:


> Non so se, forse, sarebbe:
> 
> contracted hotels.....?
> 
> Per esempio, il governo d'Italia ha un contratto con "Sheraton", e quando viaggiano le impiegate a un posto a Venezia (esem), loro usano il Sheraton???


----------



## TimLA

silviap said:


> maybe a little be of context can be useful:
> it's referred to hotels that have special prices for a sporting manifestation because they have a special agreement with organizer.
> grazie a tutti per i suggerimenti!!!
> ma che dite quindi corporate hotels?!


 
AHA! Context! How Excellent! 

In this context, there are many ways to say it;

"special room rates"
"contracted rates"
"affiliated hotels"

depends on the exact sentence.


----------



## silviap

the fact is that there is no sentence!
it's just one of the voice of a summary for a website....
there are
maps/contacts/restaurants... and hotel convenzionati!


----------



## fran06

silviap said:


> there are
> maps/contacts/restaurants... and hotel convenzionati!


 
Allora direi che l' "affiliated hotels" di Tim può andare bene


----------



## MorenaC

Perhaps,   you could use the word partner eg
"partner organisations/hotels (where special room rates are available) "


----------



## Drusillo

TimLA said:


> Per esempio, il governo italiano ha un contratto con lo "Sheraton", e quando, ad esempio, le impiegate si spostano a Venezia usano lo Sheraton


Ciao


----------



## TimLA

Drusillo said:


> Ciao


 
Grazie Drusillo!


----------



## leenico

silviap said:


> hello!
> i cannot find a suitable translation for
> "hotel convenzionati".
> how can I translate it?
> It's for a summary, so I can not use a lot of words.
> thanks,
> silvia


They are normally called "Convention Center Hotels." I hope this is a help to you.


----------



## shirlosa

*C*iao! come posso tradurre "locali convenzionati"? si tratta di informazioni di tipo turistico. es: abbiamo locali convenzionati che vi offrono uno sconto del 10%


----------



## SickOfUserNames

Per _convenzionato_ userei "featured", però non mi viene proprio in mente nessuna parola che traduca tutti i possibili significati di _locale_. Forse potresti fare una lista più dettagliata, es. "featured restaurants, bars, clubs..."


----------



## shirlosa

SickOfUserNames said:


> Per _convenzionato_ userei "featured", però non mi viene proprio in mente nessuna parola che traduca tutti i possibili significati di _locale_. Forse potresti fare una lista più dettagliata, es. "featured restaurants, bars, clubs..."


 
*G*razie dell'aiuto sickofusernames, però credo che il termine featured abbia  più un significato di collaborazione forse nel senso che richiami tu, ma sono quasi certa che non vada bene per i locali. forse hai collegato a quelli tra cantanti può essere? 
*P*er quanto riguarda locali invece mi hanno sugerito hotspots quindi per quello suppongo di non aver problemi.


----------



## housecameron

Ciao,
non vanno bene le altre ozioni già citate: _*affiliated* hotspots, *partner *hotspots?_


----------



## shirlosa

*C*erto che vanno bene..*È* solo che le ho viste dopo aver fatto la domanda..*S*ono nuova e cercando la parola non mi è risultato il forum di discussione.
*H*o voluto solo rispondere alla persona che aveva provato ad aiutarmi.
*G*razie comunque


----------



## Memimao

Another term (BE I think) which is possible is: _scheme_ (= special agreement) hotels.


----------



## shirlosa

Hi guys! I believe this italian word "convenzionato" is giving nothing but problems. It seems Italians use it much more than the English. Anyways, I would like to know which of the above is suitable for boat trips. that is, what is the best way to translate "escursioni in barca convenzionati"? It's one of the points of a tourist pamphlet under the topic of "attractions"


----------



## Memimao

shirlosa said:


> Hi guys! I believe this italian word "convenzionato" is giving nothing but problems. It seems Italians use it much more than the English. Anyways, I would like to know which of the above is suitable for boat trips. that is, what is the best way to translate "escursioni in barca convenzionati"? It's one of the points of a tourist pamphlet under the topic of "attractions"


 
I'd say "at special rates"


----------



## anglomania1

Memimao said:


> I'd say "at special rates"


 Hello, I've read all the above posts and not found anything I can really use for hotels. I think the above comes pretty close. 
I looked up "affiliated hotels" and got the definition of lots of hotels belonging to a chain - but it didn't mention discounts.

If I understand correctly, "convenzionato" means something a bit like "subsidized", for example, it you are a member of some club, you can get discounts at hotels and restaurants *taking part in the scheme*
How to say this in a word, though?
I tried googling some of the above suggestions and didn't get many hits for any of them (not with the above sense, anyway).
Any suggestions? I feel that there is something on the tip of my tongue, like "adhering hotels" or something - but I can't put my finger on it!!
Anglo


----------



## Memimao

A _XXXXX network hotel_ might work


----------



## anglomania1

Memimao said:


> A _XXXXX network hotel_ might work


 Hi and thanks!
I'm not sure, the situation is that if you get the club card/join a particular club you get advantages such as discounts in hotels and restaurants - maybe I could use "participating hotels/restaurants"?? Boh! This is a tough one!

Thanks for your help, 
Anglo


----------



## lilla985

Hi everybody! 

I need your help: I have to translate "*azienda convenzionata XX (name of other company)**", which means that the first company has a special agreement with another one. 
This expression is not included in a sentence. How could I say? **

Company1 agreed Company2? 
Company1 arranged (with) Company2? 

Thanks in advance!!*


----------



## Memimao

Perhaps Company 1 appointed company


----------



## Holymaloney

Ciao lilla 
Perdonami, ma può darsi che non sia inserita in una frase completa ma avrai pure un contesto, anche minimo, no ? La parola _*convenzionata *_è notoriamente difficile (come avrai notato dai post precedenti e dai thread già esistenti su questo termine ) da tradurre in inglese e non esiste una parola che lo traduce in modo stringato. *Azienda convenzionata XX* non ci aiuta a capire come possiamo trovare il modo migliore per rendere questa cosa. In che ambito ci muoviamo qua? Cosa fa l'azienda principale e quella a cui è convenzionata?


----------



## lilla985

Ciao Holymaloney, grazie per la tua risposta. 

Credimi, ho letto tutti i post precedenti su questo termine e non ho trovato nulla che faccia al caso mio, altrimenti non vi avrei rotto le scatole.  
Devo semplicemente tradurre il titolo "Azienda1 convenzionata Azienda2", nel senso che l'azienda 1 è affiliata-convenzionata-associata con l'azienda 2, che tra le due aziende c'è un accordo, una convenzione che è stata stipulata per un rapporto di collaborazione. L'azienda 1 vende dei prodotti, la 2 è una società finanziaria. 

Grazie!!


----------

